# It took all weekend to make



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Stick made one too.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice job, Harry! I particularly like the primitive style with the natural woodgrain.
How do you plan on finishing it?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

:wink:>:haha::dance3::yes4::wacko::jester:


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Harry that's so cool, this is the best I could do, I used Old Pallets. N


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

You guys are nuts.

David


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

I've had weekends where either one would have been considered an accomplishment!!!!:surprise:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

DaninVan said:


> Nice job, Harry! I particularly like the primitive style with the natural woodgrain.
> How do you plan on finishing it?


No further finishing is envisaged Dan, everyone who has seen it thinks it's just beautiful as is!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bushwhacker said:


> You guys are nuts.
> 
> David


David, you've been a member since 2009 and you've only just realised that?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

neville9999 said:


> Harry that's so cool, this is the best I could do, I used Old Pallets. N


I love it Neville. so much so that several years ago I made quite a few just like yours.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Bushwhacker said:


> You guys are nuts.
> 
> David


define nuts...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

harrysin said:


> David, you've been a member since 2009 and you've only just realised that?


it's not Dave's fault...
some of us are really good at camouflage...


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

harrysin said:


> Stick made one too.


Did you make sure to put all the hidden broken off nails and chemical leaks back in it?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

chessnut2 said:


> Did you make sure to put all the hidden broken off nails and chemical leaks back in it?


even added a few...


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

It is amazing what you can do with re-claimed lumber, if you set your mind to it.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Great job Harry very original looking


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Make more Harry. I bet they'd sell like crazy at craft fairs.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Finding the old coffee tables is the biggest challenge... 
Arborite is a p.i.t.a to get off.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

@harrysin

Harry - I think that style of furniture is called "Early KMart" - you captured the style very well - nice job


----------



## Oakwerks (May 9, 2013)

I have a bigger project in mind ......
I’m turning the family room into a garage ....&#55357;&#56839;....


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Kurt, I've actually seen that done, seriously.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Good Decision; Wrong End Result*



Oakwerks said:


> I have a bigger project in mind ......
> I’m turning the family room into a garage ....��....


What's wrong with a workshop?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

My son in law brought a bunch of palets recently, but they were for shipping fork lifts, so 2x6 and 2x8 of some Asian hardwood. But it's full of nail holes. Oh well. At the dump, they grind all that stuff up to make mulch, which they give away, and which covers a lot of my back yard.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Oakwerks said:


> I have a bigger project in mind ......
> I’m turning the family room into a garage ....��....


I have seen it the other way too,turning a garage into a family room, infact I have done it a couple of thimes for people.
Herb


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

harrysin said:


> I love it Neville. so much so that several years ago I made quite a few just like yours.


Harry I am not trying to One Up you but my job did not take me all weekend. N


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

define nuts...

Sorry that I forgot to answer you, here is the Wikipedia definition which is similar to what I've always believed.

adjective: insane; crazy.

"In other words an idiot, but usually said in a jovial way.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

No, no, no...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Idiot

Mentally unbalanced is a whole 'nuther ballgame. Easily confused with the other because their decision making process is pretty much on a par...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Bingo!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

neville9999 said:


> Harry I am not trying to One Up you but my job did not take me all weekend. N


There are two reasons for that Neville, you are a mere youngster and you had specialist training. My training was in electronics.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

DaninVan said:


> No, no, no...
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Idiot
> 
> Mentally unbalanced is a whole 'nuther ballgame. Easily confused with the other because their decision making process is pretty much on a par...


A further Wikipedia definition Dan.

Slang.

a foolish, silly, or eccentric person.
an insane person; psychotic.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Wait...what?! _'Diversity!'_


----------



## dwcon1431 (Jun 16, 2017)

DesertRatTom said:


> My son in law brought a bunch of palets recently, but they were for shipping fork lifts, so 2x6 and 2x8 of some Asian hardwood. But it's full of nail holes. Oh well. At the dump, they grind all that stuff up to make mulch, which they give away, and which covers a lot of my back yard.


I understand that abilities differ from person to person, but there is so much that can be done with pallet wood, even when it has nail holes. Barn wood with holes is prized, as the holes add character. There are a great number of pins on Pinterest that have ideas on what to do with pallets and pallet wood. I hope this helps and saves many pallets from the wood chipper.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

We've all heard of SAVE THE WHALES and SAVE THE PLANET

We should start our own movement: SAVE THE PALLETS


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

dwcon; in the past, this topic has brought up a lot of interest. Many members have mentioned the potential toxicity of the wood, from exposure to whatever was shipped on them.
My concern is the one nail fragment you miss, going through your expensive carbide table saw blade. $80+ gone in a split second.


----------



## SaraHandcraft (Jun 22, 2018)

Seems good Harry! Really like it


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Thinking about it, this project might have been more attractive if you'd used some pocket screws. :wink:


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm with DaninVan. SWMBO wanted to do some pallet projects. There is a place close to home that refurbishes pallets and has tons of wood put out at the curb. People load up for firewood, I'm sure. However, a retired truck driver once commented on what he had seen spilled on pallets. Crossed pallet wood off the list.
Besides, the pallet-from-table looks best with natural wood and grain. It could wind up as a museum piece in years to come. In the dumpster?
DRT, instead of pocket screws, that type of project would look best with duck tape which comes in a variety of colors and patterns.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

When I first retired in 2000 I drove around some of our industrial areas with my trailer and collected lots of nice looking packing cases. It was then that I bought my thicknesser and produced some excellent wood that lasted quite a while. Because I let my relatives and friends know that donations of wood would be gracefully accepted lots of good quality wood started to arrive and later after getting a wood lathe all sorts of branches and blocks arrived. Since then I have only bought one bowl blank and I've turned heaps of bowls, vases etc. Here is just one example.


----------



## Edgar1985 (Nov 5, 2018)

I made a table out of pallets))


----------

